# "Escape" Challenge Winners.



## Baron (Nov 12, 2010)

The winner of the "Escape" challenge is Apple with "The Treble Chamber", which earns her the title of "Laureate".  She also gets to choose the theme for the next challenge.

Second was Nick, with his poem "Edgar", and Baron is third with "Tea and Antipathy".

Congratulations to Apple.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations, dear Sondra, for a truly deserved win. One of the best pieces I've read here, possibly the best, an instant favorite for me and one that will remain with me indefinitely. Excellent work, love, now be a peach and pick us something wonderful to play with this time around. Congrats, again.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## apple (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you so much Lisa.  What a nice thing to say to me.  It was an interesting challenge and I would like to thank all who voted for my poem.  There were so many fine poems written for this challenge, but my votes went to Nick and Rob. Wonderful pieces, beautifully written.  I wish there were more ways to invite interest into the voting arena.  Fourteen votes seems paltry for the size of this forum.  And...more entries would be nice too.

my best,
apple


----------



## Gumby (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners, and job well done by all the entrants.


----------



## Baron (Nov 13, 2010)

apple said:


> Thank you so much Lisa.  What a nice thing to say to me.  It was an interesting challenge and I would like to thank all who voted for my poem.  There were so many fine poems written for this challenge, but my votes went to Nick and Rob. Wonderful pieces, beautifully written.  I wish there were more ways to invite interest into the voting arena.  Fourteen votes seems paltry for the size of this forum.  And...more entries would be nice too.
> 
> my best,
> apple


 
Eleven entries isn't bad going.  Sure, the bigger the better and more people voting would be good but this is the first real challenge in quite a while.  I'm pleased with the response it's got.

Thanks for the vote, Sondra,  Congratulations again on a very worthy win.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 13, 2010)

Four entries each one vote higher to make the top four, a close thing. Congratulations apple and thank you for the new subject, I shall set up the new thread forthwith.


----------

